#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  Lichtpaneel Euro-light LC2412

## Rieske

Gisteren kreeg ik met een van mijn LC 2412's  allerlei vreemde problemen; ik kon geen chases meer programeren en kreeg de melding "memory overflow",  alle patches klopten totaal niet meer, er stonden nieuwe warrige chases in het geheugen, bepaalde buttons sprongen spontaan aan en ik kreeg allerlei vreemde symbolen in het display.

Dit is de 2e keer dat ik dit probleem tegen kom. De vorige keer ben ik ermee terug naar mijn leverancier gegaan en kreeg ik een nieuwe. Maar met deze dus gebeurt het ook al.

Gelukkig heb ik het probleem kunnen oplossen door de fabriekspreset op te roepen en dus ook het totale geheugen (wat daar nog van over was) te wissen.

Iemand enig idee van dit probleem ?

----------


## Jan Kortbeek

Ik weet alleen dat er in de Eurolight LC2412 een bug zit wat betreft de DMX. Hij stuurt 513 kanalen uit ipv 512. Rechtstreeks op dimmers gaat goed, alleen met een merger er tussen krijg je geëikel.

Jan

----------


## ljlarzzzie

Ook al eens dat probleem gehad, waarna de lc2412 uitzichzelf ook alles eruit gooide.
Verder nog nooit problemen gehad met aansturen van dmx... ook niet met mergers...
Wat het kan zijn weet ik niet, het was er ineens, en het was na het leegmaken vand e hele tafel ook weer ineens verdwenen en daarna nooit meer teruggezien...
Misschien toch maar weer naar de leverancier...?!? :Frown:

----------


## DJ_Robin

Wij hebben er 3 en als ze lang moeten werken of veel moeten doen dan crashen ze alle 3. Het is een heel leuk tafletje voor het geld , maar niet voor het "echte" werk. Ik heb ze nu op een discotje met 4 dmx barretjes en dat gaat perfect. Echter als er meer conventioneel meegaat dan gaat er ook een MA 12/2 of 24/6 mee.

M.V.G

----------


## Rieske

Is er dan niemand die weet hoe dit probleem op te lossen ?

----------


## Dikke Foaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jan Kortbeek_
> 
> Ik weet alleen dat er in de Eurolight LC2412 een bug zit wat betreft de DMX. Hij stuurt 513 kanalen uit ipv 512. Rechtstreeks op dimmers gaat goed, alleen met een merger er tussen krijg je geëikel.
> 
> Jan



Vernieuwend, plots meer bitjes (10-bit) ipv 9-bit.
Met 9 bits kan je 512 verschillende combinaties vormen, hoe jij bij dat 513e komt is mij een raadsel. 'Van horen zeggen' zeker?

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

De LC2412 stuurt inderdaad een 513de kanaal.
Dit is een fout in de software. Dit heeft totaal NIETS te maken met 9 of 10 bitjes, maar met het feit dat dit het eerste licht apparaat is voor die jongens en ze nog niet weten hoe het beste software voor lichtsturingen to schrijven. ook de frame rate is wat laag (20 frames/sec) dit is geen probleem voor convetioneel licht, maar toch het zou wat netter zijn als het minstrens 30 fps was zoals een MA of Hog of 40fps wat wij standaard gebruiken.

joost van eenbergen

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Uhhh ik moet het toch met Foaf eens zijn. Een dmx lijn bestaat toch altijd nog uit kanaalaanduiding-aansturing per kanaal. En waar je met 9 bits tot de 512 kanalen komt heb je er voor 513 toch echt 10 nodig. Het zou een erg vage manier van programmeren zijn als die gasten meer bits gebruiken voor het versturen van de kanaalaanduiding; en volgens mij ook in geensziens compatibel met de DMX standaard zoals die gedocumenteerd is. 
Doe mij even een bron van dit verhaal want ik geloof er geen jota van. Er zal best een bug inzitten, maar één extra kanaal? 
Daarbij het verhaal over mergers trouwens; een DMX 512 merger hoort volgens het protocol dus ook maar 512 kanalen te mergen. Als het ding naar 512 kanalen "luistert" en de output waardes kopieert naar een nieuwe stroom (dat is toch altijd wat een merger doet) moet het technisch gezien van extra kanalen niet eens last hebben. Tenzij dat ding in een lusje z'n waardes uitleest, maar dat zou vrij onlogisch zijn aangezien je toch ook moet detecteren waar die lus start. Als iemand hier misschien wat lectuur over heeft houd ik me aanbevolen.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

DMX heeft NIETS met 9/10 bits to doen.
DMX verstuurt normaal een start code van 8 bits (altijd de waarde 0) en vervolgens 512 packeten van 8 bits. maar bij behringer maken ze een fout in de aansturing van de UART (het apparaat dat de 8 bits pakketen verstuurt), waardoor per ongelijk een fout op de lijn komt welke gezien kanworden als 513de kanaal.

sommige merger chekken of een DMX signaal wel aan de specs voldoet. (dus niet)

kijk voor DMX informatie maar eens op de site an ujjal
www.dmx512-online.com

als je DMX vragen hebt stel ze maar, mijn werk is DMX en ethernet.
kijk maar eens op www.elclighting.com

joost

----------


## _Joop_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Rieske_
> 
> Is er dan niemand die weet hoe dit probleem op te lossen ?



Gebruik je er een merger bij? Zoja, moet je deze eens proberen er tussenuit te halen.

Ik heb ook ooit gehad dat een defecte dmxsplitter/booster zat te kloten.. Als je deze er ook tussen hebt zitten moet je eens proberen die er tussenuit te halen...  Of heb je deze zaken al geprobeerd?

OFFTOPIC: hoe bevalt je nieuwe Robe Controller?

Grz

----------


## Rieske

Ik gebruik er (nog) geen merger bij. Ben wel van plan om dit in de toekomst te doen zodat ik mij Robe  192 DMX Controller en de Behringer LC 2412 op een lijntje kan sturen.

Het probleem zit volgens mij in de software van de tafel zelf en komt ook voor als er nog helemaal geen lijntje aan hangt. Misschien dat de eerstvolgende update wordt opgelost. En trouwens dat 513e kanaal; da's toch alleen maar meer voor hetzelfde geld [ :Embarrassment: )]

OFFTOPIC: de Robe 192 bevalt goed Joost. Ik heb hem nu eindelijk door. Poeh... [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door VANEENBERGEN_
> 
> DMX heeft NIETS met 9/10 bits to doen.
> DMX verstuurt normaal een start code van 8 bits (altijd de waarde 0) en vervolgens 512 packeten van 8 bits. maar bij behringer maken ze een fout in de aansturing van de UART (het apparaat dat de 8 bits pakketen verstuurt), waardoor per ongelijk een fout op de lijn komt welke gezien kanworden als 513de kanaal.



Joost, dan moet je toch toegeven dat die UART niet meer 512 pakketjes van 8 bits aan het uitsturen is? Misschien dan toch een adres aanduiding van 8bits, maar ook die foute lijn mag er niet inzitten en is niet volgens de DMX512 specs. Dus Behringer plakt ergens iets aan het signaal wat apparatuur opvangt als een 513e bit? Klopt dat? Ik dacht dat elk adres apart verstuurd werd, wist niet dat het een hele pakketreeks was van 512 bytes.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ze doen gewoon wat fout in de software bij behringer. Het is ook geen bruikbaar kanaal. Er worden een paar extra nullen op de lijn gezet welke door een ontvangende uart gezien kan worden waar niet mee mis is.

maar zoals al eerder gezegt dit is hun eerste apparaat. ik had zulke problemen ook bij mijn eerste unit (10 jaar geleden), maar gelukkig is er maar 1 van gemaakt en zit die nog bij mij in m'n museum.

joost

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Hehe, toch raar... het eerste dat ik zou doen bij een signaal is testen of het aankomt zoals de bedoeling is, echt helemaal 1-op-1. En met een merger die het signaal test hoef je daar niet eens software voor te schrijven! Maar goed, tijdsdruk zit vaak in de weg helaas.

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

Ik heb een nieuwe LC2412 binnen gekregen, en jawel ze hebben het probleem met DMX513 opgelost, nu nog de andere bugs in de software.

----------


## som

ff doorborduren;

ik heb een movitec cd1.14 controller met daaraan 2 sl250
voor de parren gebruik ik een lc 2412
ook ik ben lui en wil met een merger gaan werken :Wink:  (showtec merge)
om de beurt werken de tafels door de merger goed.
het gaat mis wanneer ik de 2412 aanzet deze bijft zelf wel goed werken maar de movitec's worden dan gek.
zou dat met dat zogenaamde 513e kanaal te maken kunnen hebben
zo ja is de software te updaten
of kan het iets anders zijn
iemand ideeen?

edit; net even opengetrokken;software versie 1.0[xx(]
eerst maar eens vragen voor een update

edit 2;
software geupdate, en klaar, ook met merger,
best wel service van der ulli, beetje mailen en de nieuwe eprom komt binnen :Big Grin:

----------


## NIVA

> citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> 
> edit 2;
> software geupdate, en klaar, ook met merger,
> best wel service van der ulli, beetje mailen en de nieuwe eprom komt binnen



Maar edit 2 zegt nog niks over of het probleem nu is opgelost of niet!  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door NIVA_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door som_
> ...



dacht dat het wel duidelijk was zo :Wink: 
maar voor alle duidelijkheid;de heads doen niet gek meer,
had dus wel met de software van de 2412 te maken,
wat de bug is weet ik eigenlijk niet bij behringer laten ze er niet te veel over los.
voor de andere 2412 eigenaars,nieuwe eprom versie 1.06.01 is geheel gratis

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Heb zelf ook een Behringer LC en nog nooit problemen gehad, ook niet met dat 513 ste kanaal

----------


## Dave

Ligt eraan wanneer je het apparaat gekocht hebt. Als dat een van de latere exemplaren is zal daar waarschijnlijk de nieuwste firmware al op staan. Als er een oude firmware op staat heb je de 'mazzel' dat jou lampies gewoon blijven reageren op die extra bitjes.
Ik heb zelfs met de laatste firmware nog wel dingen waarvan ik denk "Daar mogen ze nog wel wat aan doen".
Als je bv een chase hebt lopen, en je drukt op upper, stopt je chase[?][?][?][?]

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Mijn Behringer heb ik nu 2 jaar...
Maar van dat upperen heb ik ook idd.
Maar goed, als je dat probleem hebt, kan je dan even kijken in de setup?

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MEEO Licht en Geluid_
> 
> Heb zelf ook een Behringer LC en nog nooit problemen gehad, ook niet met dat 513 ste kanaal



heeft er mee te maken wat je er mee doet,
met 4 rijen parren,1strobo,rookdoos en switchpack had ik ook nog geen problemen,
die kwamen pas met een merger ertussen.

----------


## rene.derksen

Het eenige wat ik wel érg irritant is, is dat de behringer (althans de versie(s) die ik ooit gebruik) de patches en memorys verliest alstie geen stroom meer krijgt. Afgelopen vrijdag heeft mijn colega NIVA 2 headjes op een behringer geknalt, iemand dacht vervolgens netjes te doen om tijdens het afsluiten overal de stroom eraf te halen. Kan ik weer die headjes komen "programeren" Maar ben wel benieuwd of dit ook een versie-kwestie is of dat dit bij alle behringers is.

----------


## driesmees

Ik denk dat je eens je batterij moet nakijken, mijn console onthoud alles perfect.(patch, progs, chases, alles!)Als dit al is van bij de aankoop kan je hem misschien eens terugbrengen, of je kan gewoon eens zoeken naar een slecht contactje of zo...

----------


## Dave

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René.D_
> 
> Het eenige wat ik wel érg irritant is, is dat de behringer (althans de versie(s) die ik ooit gebruik) de patches en memorys verliest alstie geen stroom meer krijgt. Afgelopen vrijdag heeft mijn colega NIVA 2 headjes op een behringer geknalt, iemand dacht vervolgens netjes te doen om tijdens het afsluiten overal de stroom eraf te halen. Kan ik weer die headjes komen "programeren" Maar ben wel benieuwd of dit ook een versie-kwestie is of dat dit bij alle behringers is.



Ik heb een enkele keer gehad dat het apparaat chases door elkaar gooit, of de patches verliest. Beste oplossing voor dit probleem is een geheugenkaartje kopen bij de computerboer, en je shows er op wegschrijven na het proggen. Dan heb je daar iig geen ergenis meer van, en is zeker handig indien je verschillende configuraties hebt. Ook de patch wordt namelijk opgeslagen.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Ik denk dat je eens je batterij moet nakijken, mijn console onthoud alles perfect.(patch, progs, chases, alles!)Als dit al is van bij de aankoop kan je hem misschien eens terugbrengen, of je kan gewoon eens zoeken naar een slecht contactje of zo...



Ja ik heb ook een 2412 gehad waar de batterij na 2 weken al leeg was (en ook de 2e en 3e batt) Bij aanzetten van de tafel geeft ie dat trouwens al netjes aan dat z'n batt bijna leeg is
Ding teruggebracht naar Feedback. En netjes een andere tafel meegekregen. Met meteen ook nieuwste software. Nu geen enkel probleem meer

----------


## dj_mvandis

> Ik heb een enkele keer gehad dat het apparaat chases door elkaar gooit, of de patches verliest. Beste oplossing voor dit probleem is een geheugenkaartje kopen bij de computerboer, en je shows er op wegschrijven na het proggen. Dan heb je daar iig geen ergenis meer van, en is zeker handig indien je verschillende configuraties hebt. Ook de patch wordt namelijk opgeslagen.



Wat voor geheugenkaartje moet erin en hoe groot moet die ongeveer zijn?
Greetz, MvD

----------


## Outline

Goede service van Ulli, maar volgens mij kost die 2412 'm handen vol geld...

Even totaal off-topic: ik heb met m'n 17jaar oude Sirius totaal nergens geen last van... Overigens ook niet met m'n JB Systems CMX24.

----------


## renebiemans

Ik heb ook nog een rijtje met bugs van mijn LC2412:
- Chase / memory met analoge kanalen als je dan upper in drukt pauzeren zeg maar de analoge kanalen totdat je weer uit upper bent
- Als ik memory's inprogrammeer dan blijven alle lampen op de dimmers een beetje aan wat opzich wel storent is met toneelstukken.
- Soms loopt paneel vast en kun je niet meer goed inprogrameren en of memory's gebruiken.
- Testmode vindt ik ook slecht als je bijvoorbeeld geen audio input en of control stap ding dan kun je de knopjes geen eens testen.

Weet iemand trouwens waarom die prijs van de LC2412 opeens met 75 euro omhoog is gegaan bij elk bedrijf?

----------


## Mark-LED

> - Als ik memory's inprogrammeer dan blijven alle lampen op de dimmers een beetje aan wat opzich wel storent is met toneelstukken.



Dat is exact de reden waarom deze tafel NIET in combinatie met intelligent licht gebruikt kan worden.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> Dat is exact de reden waarom deze tafel NIET in combinatie met intelligent licht gebruikt kan worden.



Maar de behringer is ook ontworpen voor dimmerkanalen!

----------


## GuntherM

> Ik heb ook nog een rijtje met bugs van mijn LC2412:
> - Chase / memory met analoge kanalen als je dan upper in drukt pauzeren zeg maar de analoge kanalen totdat je weer uit upper bent
> - Als ik memory's inprogrammeer dan blijven alle lampen op de dimmers een beetje aan wat opzich wel storent is met toneelstukken.
> - Soms loopt paneel vast en kun je niet meer goed inprogrameren en of memory's gebruiken.
> - Testmode vindt ik ook slecht als je bijvoorbeeld geen audio input en of control stap ding dan kun je de knopjes geen eens testen.
> 
> Weet iemand trouwens waarom die prijs van de LC2412 opeens met 75 euro omhoog is gegaan bij elk bedrijf?



Begin dit jaar zijn alle prijzen spectaculair gestegen bij Behringer, dus het telt niet enkel voor de LC2412.

----------


## renebiemans

Ben ik blij dat ik net vorige zomervakantie die behringer heb gekocht bij de grote M in Duitsland :Stick Out Tongue: . Ik heb nu namelijk 5 jaar garantie zonder die 75 euro die er bij op zit nu, maar toch wel goede schuifjes e.d.

Ik ken namelijk iemand die heeft de LC2412 een jaar voor mij gekocht en die heeft dat ding al 3 keer stuk gehad.

----------


## Ralph Hees

> - Als ik memory's inprogrammeer dan blijven alle lampen op de dimmers een beetje aan wat opzich wel storent is met toneelstukken.



Ik heb dit probleem ook, moet ik hem dan weer terug sturen of is het zelf op te lossen?

----------


## Knopsel

Lijkt op hetzelfde probleem dat wij hadden met die mixer. Het blijkt dat de sleuven voor de schuiven te kort zijn, waardoor de onderste rij (dus je memories) nooit helemaal op nul uitkomt. Schuif master B dicht en alles gaat waarschijnlijk uit.
Behringer heeft een nieuwe versie eprom uitgebracht die dit "oplost" door gewoon een stukje van de fader te negeren. Ff contact opnemen met Behringer, sturen ze um toe, weet helaas niet de versie

----------


## driesmees

Of je smijt er even een goed ijzervijltje tegenaan ;-)
Die eprom is is dus gewoon te bestellen bij de dealer, maar is het veel werk deze te vervangen?

----------


## Ralph Hees

Kan ik gewoon een email in het nederlands sturen naar info@behringer.nl of hoe moet ik dat doen, kom er niet echt wijs uit hoe ik het beste contact op kan nemen.

En dan nog een vraag, als je de eprom op de computer hebt, hoe krijg je hem dan in de behringer?

----------


## renebiemans

Behringer stuurt zo'n eprompje waarschijnlijk op en geeft je het script niet. Een eprom is namelijk een microcontroller die geprogrammeerd word. Behringer zou zo'n eprom nooit het script van geven omdat dat copyright gevoelig is.

----------


## Mark-LED

En hoe plaatsen we die EPROM uiteindelijk het beste?

----------


## renebiemans

Dat weet ik zo niet percies maar meestal paneel openschroeven oude eprom eruit nieuwe erin. Het is meestal een zwarte blokje met pinnetjes. Maar het beste kun je dit aan je dealer vragen. Daar moet je immers volgens mij ook dat eprompje bestellen.
Zie ook: http://www.behringer.com/05_support/...y.cfm?lang=ENG en
http://behringer-en.custhelp.com/cgi...hZ2U9MQ**&p_li=

----------


## moderator

> Lijkt op hetzelfde probleem dat wij hadden met die mixer. Het blijkt dat de sleuven voor de schuiven te kort zijn, waardoor de onderste rij (dus je memories) nooit helemaal op nul uitkomt. Schuif master B dicht en alles gaat waarschijnlijk uit.
> Behringer heeft een nieuwe versie eprom uitgebracht die dit "oplost" door gewoon een stukje van de fader te negeren. Ff contact opnemen met Behringer, sturen ze um toe, weet helaas niet de versie



Even voor de volledigheid: Behringer service verloopt via je dealer!!!!

----------


## Knopsel

Via de behringer website: Support, online support en dan "Ask a question". Met wat mazzel klopt deze link
http://behringer-en.custhelp.com/cgi...fcGFnZT0x&p_li=

Eprommetje plaatsen is vervolgens een kwestie van onwijs veel kleine kruiskopjes losdraaien, oude eruit en nieuwe erin. Als je niet weet wat een eprom is, dan zou ik adviseren om het even door je dealer te laten doen.

----------


## renebiemans

Ik heb feedback laatst een mail gestuurd die ook een behringer dealer is en die heeft mij een site gegeven waar je de eeprom kunt kopen: http://pms-electronics.com/shop1/oxi...chparam/lc2412

Deze kost dus ongeveer 20 ex. verzendkosten.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Niet doen!

In de redelijk nieuwe Behringer LC2412 tafels zit namelijke een fout met de memoriefaders (softwarematig)...

(Was laatst een topic, dat werd verwijdert, van Willem over), Behringer neemt deze tafels terug, of je moet wachten op de nieuwe firmware update, die pas over enkele maanden uitkomt.


Groeten Hugo

----------


## willem88

Ik had ook een behringer lc 2412 maar daar gingen de lampen niet uit bij een geprogrammeerde memory. Nu ga ik zondag een MA 12/2 halen. De behringer is een kopie van deze MA tafel. Ik advieseer om een Ma 12/2 te kopen, is wel een stuk duurder maar dan heb je ook wat!

----------


## Mark-LED

> Ik had ook een behringer lc 2412 maar daar gingen de lampen niet uit bij een geprogrammeerde memory. Nu ga ik zondag een MA 12/2 halen. De behringer is een kopie van deze MA tafel. Ik advieseer om een Ma 12/2 te kopen, is wel een stuk duurder maar dan heb je ook wat!




Dat is de keus die je maakt. Je krijgt waar je voor betaald gaat hier zeker op.

Voor het geld een hele leuke tafel, maar zet er geen intelligent op omdat de software nog niet in orde is (513e kanaal) en verwacht er niet teveel van.

En de budget kwestie komt ook kijken: want voor een krap budget zet je geen MA weg, dan zet je een Behringer weg. Of je moet bereid zijn om de MA voor het geld van de Behringer weg te zetten, maar dan kan je afschrijving flink omhoog en krijg je de aanschafprijs er redelijk moeilijk weer uit als je hem vaak verhuurt voor de prijs van de Behringer.

Kortom: afwegen.

----------


## djproffi

is het wel goed genoeg als ik een lc 2412 aanschaf om het volgende te gebruiken:

8x DTS pc's 500W
8x par56 long 300W

de installatie is voor een schoollgebouw waar een kerk in word gehouden op zondag. Er word dus geen intelligent licht op gebruikt, hooguit ooit nog wat meer parren en pc's.

----------


## Ralph Hees

Ik heb zelf een lc2412 gehad voor 8 par56 en 6 pc's 500 watt.
Ik heb daar grote problemen mee gehad en ben erg blij dat ik hem heb kunnen voorkomen. Ik raad iedereen af om dat ding te kopen.
Ik zou eerder gaan voor een scenesetter24. Heb ik ook gehad, deze is moeilijker te programmeren, maar daar zul je geen problemen krijgen zoals vastlopen onder de show en lampen die niet meer uit gaan.
 De meine is gesneuveld door onweersinslag en had hem toen 2 jaar zonder problemen gebruikt.

----------


## Mark-LED

De Behringer is op zich best ok, maar verwacht er gewoon niet teveel van. Bij conventioneel licht is het (voor het geld) een erg goede tafel.

----------


## LJKEVIN

Ik werk dus met meerdere 2412's.. zelf alleen problemen gehad toen er 88 chases van gemiddeld 8 stappen instonden, 4 banken memory's vol... of terwijl.. na 1,5 jaar programmeren.

Wanneer je echter alleen met covectioneel licht werkt een prima tafeltje.

net nog in een kerk 12 parren, en 8 pc's achter gehad.Zonder problemen.

wanneer je hem in jouw geval gebruikt een supertafeltje voor het geld.

(zoals je vermeld in je andere gestarte topic)

scennesetter vindt ik de knopjes erg beroerd van (flash knoppen)
en knopjes reageren erg beroerd na 1,5 jaar wekelijks gebruik..(van scennesetter 24)

----------


## Radar

2412 is helemaal geen verkeerde oplossing.
Staan der hier 2 en tot nu toe nog geen problemen in de theater omgeving.

----------


## djproffi

Ik heb dus de keuze tussen die 2. In principe maakt de prijs niet uit(ligt zo'n beetje gelijk) maar ik vind het zelf wel een moeilijke keuze..

Ik heb best veel gehoord nu van allebei, en ze hebben allebei hun + en - punten. Zelf vind ik(vanuit mijn muziekkant gezien) behringer een beginnersmerk(dus vooral voor de standaard dingetjes, het beginnende). is dit ook het geval bij licht? hoe staat de Botex DC-1224 SceneSetter wat dat betreft?

het doel is uiteraard niet om verschrikkelijk grote shows ermee te maken, maar gewoon de standaard dingetjes

sorry dat dit misschien de verkeerde vraag is op t verkeerde topic, mijn excuses daarvoor

----------


## stekelvarke

de Botex staat op dat gebied zowat gelijk met de Behringer. De Botex 1224 is een OEM product, en wordt ondermeer ook door Showtec, GLP, Eurolight, ... geleverd.

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

ik heb op de lc2412 parren staan, maar ook twee MH'S (phs200), 4 scans (dj's en SC's van Futurelight) en ook nog een rookdoos en nog een Barrelscan (Futurelight cy200)
Met een beetje kanalen Patchen krijg je dr troep er wel op, heb je wel alle 24 kanalen vol. en één special. maar tot nu toe is het mij niet tegen gevallen. wel merk ik dat hij in de upper niet waardes vast kan houden. bijvoorbeeld dat bij een PAN of Tilt beweging van de Scans de spiegel trilt, maar zoals vermeld het is meer een tafel voor dimmers. ik heb versie 1.00.00 (oude dus al) en hij werkt nog steeds. ik moet em wel een keer up-daten maar ik heb geen flauw benul hoe...? moet je dat gewoon opvragen bij behringer? en dan ? :Confused:  

Ik denk dat als mijn setje eerst heb ge-upgraded, dat ik ook een MA ga aanschaffen. al mee gewerkt en valt zeker niet tegen.. maar dan wel de scanmaster(of iets in die richting) meteen. kost wat.. ma heb je ook wat!!

kan het zijn door een software up-date dat de tafel makkelijker een waarde vast houd. of is de fader gewoon na de klote. 
ik zal het met die merge ook eens gaan testen! ik heb binnenkort toch twee tafels nodig, dan zal ik eens gaan kijken wat er gebeurt!

trouwens die merge van Showtec ben ik niet zo kapot van!! we zaten bij een klus en in één keer voel de merge uit onverklaarbaar. in een klap donker op het podium :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   dat was minder.  er zat trouwens geen behringer op, maar een MA 12/2 en een JB scanmaster  dus??

mvg,

Flash

----------


## moderator

Dus? volstrekt off topic in een onderwerp over een behringer tafel....

----------


## steven007

ben nu reeds 2 jaar tevreden gebruiker van 2412 tafeltje, heb wel updat gedaan maar had onlangs volgend fenomeen : tafel was gewoonweg het noorden kwijt, alle patchen verplaatst, geheugen weg, reset maakte niets uit : Oplossing batterij type CR2032 vervangen !!

----------


## steven007

nog een behringer tip : De special kanalen (standaard adres 25 & 26) kunnen enkel schakelen van waarde 0 en direct naar 255, zelf gebruik ik o.a. Martin 812, deze heeft op zijn 1e dmx adres bij waarde 254 een full reset, als je dit adres op een gewoon kanaal plaatst en je stuurt deze waarde uit (of dit kanaal staat compleet open en je komt nog maar wat aan de main dimmer ) dan heb je een vervelend probleem dat de scanners voor bijna een 1/2 minuut 'dood' zijn, daarom patch ik de eerste adressen van deze scanners aan deze special toetsen, probleem opgelost !

----------


## Stoney3K

De LC2412 is in beginsel een PAR tafel, als je intelligent licht hebt wat 3 kanaaltjes gebruikt kan het nog wel maar probeer er geen MH's op te sturen want dan zijn op een gegeven moment je faders op.  :Smile: 

Die van mij heeft anderhalf jaar goed gedraaid, en bijna overal mee naartoe gegaan. Enige issue die ik nu heb is dat de presetfaders een beetje ranzig geworden zijn. Ik moet ze eens doormeten, maar ik geloof dat het gewoon 10k lineaire potmeters zijn dus die zijn met een paar euro vervangen.

Jammer vind ik overigens wel dat je maar 4 CTM programma's hebt (hoeveel heeft de MA er?). Vooral als je ooit begonnen bent op een SGM Studio 24 Scan waar je onder elke memory een (dimbare) chase in kunt stellen. Sound To Light vind ik dan wel weer een leuke toevoeging.

Ik heb er op het moment nog 8 parretjes ophangen, daar komt straks nog bij:

2 x ShowTec Sunstrip Active (10ch dus), symmetrisch gezet
1 x strobo
1 x rook
1 x laser

De rest van de rommel wat alleen maar een aan/uit heeft kun je immers gewoon via een switchpanel schakelen. Dan denk ik aan moons, flowers en al het andere sound-activated spul.

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

> De LC2412 is in beginsel een PAR tafel, als je intelligent licht hebt wat 3 kanaaltjes gebruikt kan het nog wel maar probeer er geen MH's op te sturen want dan zijn op een gegeven moment je faders op. 
> 
> Die van mij heeft anderhalf jaar goed gedraaid, en bijna overal mee naartoe gegaan. Enige issue die ik nu heb is dat de presetfaders een beetje ranzig geworden zijn. Ik moet ze eens doormeten, maar ik geloof dat het gewoon 10k lineaire potmeters zijn dus die zijn met een paar euro vervangen.
> 
> Jammer vind ik overigens wel dat je maar 4 CTM programma's hebt (hoeveel heeft de MA er?). Vooral als je ooit begonnen bent op een SGM Studio 24 Scan waar je onder elke memory een (dimbare) chase in kunt stellen. Sound To Light vind ik dan wel weer een leuke toevoeging.
> 
> Ik heb er op het moment nog 8 parretjes ophangen, daar komt straks nog bij:
> 
> 2 x ShowTec Sunstrip Active (10ch dus), symmetrisch gezet
> ...



Ook maar 4 CTM's :Wink: 

Je behringer zit dan aardig vol :Big Grin:  Zelf gebruik ik hem ook geheel vol, meestal met 2x 12 kanaals dimmerpack. 
Ik stuur er nooit intelligent licht op aan.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Ook maar 4 CMT's
> 
> Je behringer zit dan aardig vol Zelf gebruik ik hem ook geheel vol, meestal met 2x 12 kanaals dimmerpack. 
> Ik stuur er nooit intelligent licht op aan.



Tegen de tijd dat ik met mijn set aan intelligent licht toe ben komt er gelijk een goeie trussbrug bij en een SGM Studio 12 Scan. Kost me dan wel een paar duizend euro, maar dan heb ik het budget ook (hopelijk) in kas en zet ik de show ook wat meer keren per jaar weg. En als ik dat heb staan heb ik ook een show die voor een aardig optredentje voor een paar jaar goed meegaat.

(Gek genoeg krijg je in deze branche elke keer de neiging om bij te blijven kopen, "need more gear...")

----------


## Outline

> T(Gek genoeg krijg je in deze branche elke keer de neiging om bij te blijven kopen, "need more gear...")



Hmmm.... Waar ken ik dat toch van?...

----------


## steven007

4 CTM ???  ( 4 Chases to memory)
druk dan eens op het knopje up/down (waarde van 0 tot 9), zo krijg je er 40 in !
Ik gebriuk deze tafel voor 2x4 kanalen scans, 2x4 kanalen voor botex en 2x4 kanalen voor dimpacks, is simpel en goedkoop voor kleine werkjes en snel hanteerbaar ( gebruik een decibelmeter met audio uit voor de audio in op deze tafel, werkt prima !)
Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik nu ook Martin Lightjokey gekocht heb om MH te besturen, dit is niet haalbaar met dit tafeltje ( heb 14 kanalen nodig per toestel) en geef toe 1 MH met 10 parren zou toch wat onozel zijn.

----------


## Stoney3K

> 4 CTM ???  ( 4 Chases to memory)
> druk dan eens op het knopje up/down (waarde van 0 tot 9), zo krijg je er 40 in !
> Ik gebriuk deze tafel voor 2x4 kanalen scans, 2x4 kanalen voor botex en 2x4 kanalen voor dimpacks, is simpel en goedkoop voor kleine werkjes en snel hanteerbaar ( gebruik een decibelmeter met audio uit voor de audio in op deze tafel, werkt prima !)
> Ik moet wel toegeven dat ik nu ook Martin Lightjokey gekocht heb om MH te besturen, dit is niet haalbaar met dit tafeltje ( heb 14 kanalen nodig per toestel) en geef toe 1 MH met 10 parren zou toch wat onozel zijn.



Ik bedoelde dan ook 4 CTM's per bank, sinds je niet alle 10 banks tegelijk kunt gebruiken. (Misschien met wat slim bedienwerk, maar het is niet zo makkelijk)

----------


## petervdveen

Hallo, Ik heb een behringer LC 2412 met de software versie 1.06.01
Nou heb ik sinds kort problemen met mijn tafel met lampen boven de 1000W (met name frontlicht).
Deze beginnen spontaan te flikkeren.. Het maakt niet uit of de faders allemaal naar beneden staan of dat ze helemaal naar boven staan.
Met lampen beneden de 1000W heb ik geen probleemen gemerkt.
Ik zeker dat het aan de tafel licht, omdat icm andere dimmer's ik hetzelfde probleem heb en met een andere tafel is het probleem niet.
Weet iemand mss hoe ik dit op zou kunnen lossen?
Ik heb al een factory reset geprobeerd. En weet misschien ook iemand hoe ik de software kan updaten naar de nieuwste versie 1.07?

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Precies het zelfde probeem gehad: tafel heeft grote beurt gehad (printplaat schoomaken) en eprom is vervangen. 
Probleem is nu (tijdelijk) weg.
Eprom is te bestellen bij Behringer (PODCAST MICROPHONE MIXER AUDIO EQUIPMENT LOUDSPEAKER WIRELESS POWER MIXER HEADPHONES)

----------


## petervdveen

Uhm.. misschien een stomme vraag, maar waar op de behringer website kan ik die eprom bestellen? Ik heb overal gezocht, maar als ik bij het gedeelte van de lc2412 ben staat daar upgrade en daar staat: "you can order a pre-programmed EPROM from your nearest BEHRINGER authorised service centre."

----------


## Mark-LED

Ga naar een winkel die Behringer verkoopt en bestel daar een EPROM, kost je een euro of 15.

Vervolgens schroef je je LC2412 open, haal je VOORZICHTIG je oude EPROM eruit (kan niet missen, zit er maar 1) en druk je de nieuwe op exact dezelfde wijze erin. Tafel weer dichtschroeven en klaar.

Ik kan het ook voor je doen, heb er inmiddels al 7 succesvol ge-upgrade. Mail me maar bij interesse.

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Niet om het een of ander hoor, maar weet je eigenlijk wel zeker dat je tafel de boosdoener is?

Die Behringer zend toch alleen maar een dmx signaaltje uit, die je dimmer dan vervolgens ontvangt. De Behringer weet toch niet dat jij er een lamp van >1000 Watt aan hebt hangen?

Wat voor dimmers heb je gebruikt? Kunnen die die 1KW'ers wel trekken?


Groeten Hugo

----------


## Mark-LED

Het is bekend dat Behringer geen nette waarden uitstuurt, fader naar beneden bij Behringer wil niet zeggen dat de uitgestuurde dmx waarde dan ook echt nul is.

Bij conventioneel licht valt dit niet zo op, bij intelligent wel. Het is dus ook goed mogelijk dat je het bij een par van 1kW eerder merkt dan een par van 0,3kW.

----------


## LJKEVIN

> Het is bekend dat Behringer geen nette waarden uitstuurt, fader naar beneden bij Behringer wil niet zeggen dat de uitgestuurde dmx waarde dan ook echt nul is.
> 
> Bij conventioneel licht valt dit niet zo op, bij intelligent wel. Het is dus ook goed mogelijk dat je het bij een par van 1kW eerder merkt dan een par van 0,3kW.




inderdaad zoals Mark zegt (melo-G)


Even de lc2412 open schroeven, nieuwe eprom erin, 
(vervangbaar software printje) en dan is fader omlaag ook inderdaad 0%

Behringer herkent haar probleem.
Wel blijf ik het vaag vinden dat een software update (eprom) geld kost.

Eigenlijk is het zo:
-Behringer levert product met productiefout
-Een klant koopt een Behringer lc2412
-Een klant KOOPT een software update omdat BEHRINGER een niet goed functionerend apparaat op de markt brengt.

-Normale gang van zake... gratis update om fout in software te verbeteren.

Maargoed.. daar betaal je ook niet voor :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ralph

Even uitgaande van het aansturen van je dimmers vis de DMX uitgang van je tafel.

Als je 1 kw lampen knipperen/storing geven, en bijvoorbeeld je parretjes van 300W geven geen storing dan zijn er een aantal mogelijkheden:

1. Je tafel stuurt dmx signaal met storing uit, kan je meten.
2. Je tafel is niets mee aan de hand

ad 1. Kan zijn dat je bij lampen met minder vermogen de fluctuatie in een afwijkend dmx signaal minder waarneemt

ad 2. ( grootste kans in mijn beleving)
Je dimmers zijn de storingsbron en niet je behringer faderbakkie.

Geleuter over gratis updates: morgen gaat de zon op, das gratis, moet je wel de wekker zetten.

Product van een paar knaken en dan sevice verwachtingen van een rolls Royce, dream on en bedankt voor het lachen :Big Grin:

----------


## Mark-LED

> ad 2. ( grootste kans in mijn beleving)
> Je dimmers zijn de storingsbron en niet je behringer faderbakkie.



Het kan uiteraard pre-heat zijn op de dimmer(s), kijk daar eens naar (tip: staat in je handleiding als je dimmers het hebben).

----------


## Gast1401081

> Het kan uiteraard pre-heat zijn op de dimmer(s), kijk daar eens naar (tip: staat in je handleiding als je dimmers het hebben).



uiteraard... denk niet dat t aan de tafel ligt, tenzij die tafel gevoed via de dimmer...

probleem duidelijker anayseren, en dan pas naar de tafel wijzen. 
Dat was nou t mooie van dmx...  je genereert een bus met data, en wat er mee gedaan wordt is voor de luisteraar naar die bus, en niet voor de maker van de bus.

----------


## dingkie

Hallo!

Ik heb sinds kort de behringer lc2412. Zijn er nog mensen in de omgeving Wateringen / Den Haag die ervaring met dit plankje hebben? Ik oefen me rot op het apparaatje met mn 2 movingheads, en binnenkort komen er 4 Martin scan's bij maar zou graag wat dingen uitvogelen met iemand erbij die ook gebruikservaring heeft.

Ik hoor het wel! alvast bedankt!

P.s. tot nu toe nog geen trammelant met de behringer gehad, behalve dan dat de chases me wel goed af gaan, maar de memorie's/programms niet.. daar snap ik gewoon nog niets van :S

groetjes!

----------


## LJKEVIN

> Hallo!
> 
> Ik heb sinds kort de behringer lc2412. Zijn er nog mensen in de omgeving Wateringen / Den Haag die ervaring met dit plankje hebben? Ik oefen me rot op het apparaatje met mn 2 movingheads, en binnenkort komen er 4 Martin scan's bij maar zou graag wat dingen uitvogelen met iemand erbij die ook gebruikservaring heeft.
> 
> Ik hoor het wel! alvast bedankt!
> 
> P.s. tot nu toe nog geen trammelant met de behringer gehad, behalve dan dat de chases me wel goed af gaan, maar de memorie's/programms niet.. daar snap ik gewoon nog niets van :S
> 
> groetjes!



Movingheads en scans op een lc2412??
Je durft wel..

hier is die tafel eigenlijk niet voor bedoelt.

Zonder de ep-rom update zal het een lekkere rommel worden.
Als je de pagina's over deze tafel even doorleest dan lees je wat deze update doet met de behringer tafel.

Prima tafel voor het geld.. maar is voor statisch licht bedoelt.

Uitleg kan ik je evt. wel online geven..
moet je even prive reageren

Groeten,

----------


## dingkie

dankje wel voor je reactie.

Ik ben ook sinds pas begonnen met de behringer. Ik heb mn 2 movingheads onderworpen aan een aantal tracers, dat lijkt te werken. Maar echt veel vrijheid lijk ik er niet in te hebben. Ik snap nog steeds de doelen niet van de memorie schuifknoppen...

Ook het maken van de steps in een trace vind ik erg omslachtig en vreemd.

Ten eerste om te zien wat je daadwerkelijk gaat doen moet je in het trace menu de knop Live aanzetten (oke dat klinkt logisch) maar de trace-schuif (rechts, heb em even niet voor me) moet omlaag vanwege de handmatige aanpassing, en niet te vergeten de trace-run knop moet uit zijn, dan om een step vast te leggen, een flash knop onder de schuif indrukken en dan de step vastleggen. 

Ik probeerde de handleiding maar die is volkomen nutteloos, er wordt gesproken over dingen die vanzelfsprekend worden geacht. Mss voor de professional, maar zover ben ik nog lang niet.

Voor de martin scan's komt later dit jaar een freekie-plankje  :Smile:   plz plz zeg me dat deze wel geschikt is om 4 SCX 600's aan te sturen...


verder.....ik MOET weten hoe k met die memories overweg kan..

ik heb zelfs iets met memories gedaan waardoor de hele aansturing van de eerste 7 channels niet meer werkten..... moest het bord resetten naar fabrieksinstellingen.....


Ik heb 2 par balken ook aan te sturen, dit is beter te doen door de behringer dan movingheads ermee aan te sturen?


groetjes
dingkie

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

ik probeer voor trace, chase te lezen, is dat correct? :Wink: 

Over de LC2412: De LC is een lichttafel voor par, fresnel etc. Dimmerkanalen dus. Met de bovenste rij faders (de A preset), kun je deze apart bedienen. Dit heb je neem ik aan al uitgevogeld.
De MEMORY faders (B preset, samen met CTM), zijn voor enkele scenes. Dit worden in de prof. tafels ook wel Submasters genoemd. Dit zijn dan wel ENKELE submasters (ze kunnne maar 1 stap bevatten). 
Door bovenin op de MEMORY knop te drukken, krijg je een schermpje waarin dit staat: .../... 
Druk vervolgens op een FLASH button ONDER de MEMORY fader die je wilt programmeren. Samen met de BANK (1 tot 9) kun je dus in totaal 108 memory's programmeren. In het schermpje staat nu bijvoorbeeld: 1 / 1. 
Dit betekend Memory 1 van bank 1. Stel je lichtstand in op de A preset (je live-situatie veranderd niet). En druk op button A. Staat je tafel in Theater. Mode dan vraagt hij nog naar FADE-times. Zo niet dan slaat hij deze stap over. Druk op QUIT. Schuif de B preset-fader open en de A preset-fader dicht. Als je nu de 1ste MEMORY fader openschuift, zie je je live-situtatie (en de controle leds) veranderen. Je hebt dus verschillende A preset schuiven onder gebracht in één memoryschuif. 

Ik hoop dat het ietsje duidelijker is :Big Grin:  Zelf woon ik in Groningen, dus lijkt het mij dat niet handig voor een 'try' :Stick Out Tongue: 

Freekie'plank' is perfect voor scan's en movingheads. Behringer voor, juist, dimmers.

----------


## dingkie

en de schaamte bekruipt me een chase een trace te noemen... icter :S sorry... en een glaasje op gister  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb enorm veel aan je uitleg! ik ga daar mee experimenteren. We hebben inderdaad 4 bars met par lichten aan dimmerpacks maar deze lopen hun eigen programmatjes of spelen op de muziek... Ik voel de functie van de behringer al  :Smile: 

Dan nog een vraagje, als t niet teveel wordt  :Embarrassment: 


2 Movingheads en 4 scanners... 1 Freekie plankje gaat hem zeker niet worden? Welke sturing is nog meer geschikt, eventueel ander type maar gelijkwaardig in bediening en degelijkheid? 

P.s. de freekie ziet er erg degelijk en uitnodigend uit...


groetjes
dingkie

Oh en groningen, das ver weg  :Smile:  maar als je eens in t westen bent, koffie staat klaar  :Smile:  hihi

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Freekie kan uit mijn hoofd 12 of 16 fixtures met elk 16(?) kanalen aan.
In totaal dus over de 100 kanalen heen. 
Dit moet lukken :Big Grin: 

En vragen worden nooit te veel, daarvoor is een forum :Wink:

----------


## frank1982cas

Hallo mensen

Ik heb een vraagjeWie heeft er voor mij
een(makkenlijke) gebruiks aanwijzing voor een
Lichtpaneel Euro-light LC2412

Ik kan hier geen wegwijs uit om de
leuke stappen programma te kunnen maken

tips alvast bedankt groeten frank

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Zelf vind ik de Nederlandse handleiding van Behringer best wel goed te begrijpen. Heb je die al eens geprobeerd?

----------


## frank1982cas

ja zeker wel en na jou verhaal gelezen te hebben over dat het paneel niet bedoeld is voor moving heads weet ik ook genoeg en ik dankje ook voor die uitleg

----------


## ajdeboer

Op school gebruiken wij deze console. Voor een 12 kanaals (2x6 kanaals Botex dimmers) dimmer is dit ding prima geschikt. Zelf gebruik ik vaak het B gedeelte. Programmeren van presets op een B fader kost geen enkele moeite. Om chases op een B fader te zetten kost meer tijd. 

Conclusie: voor conventioneel licht (bij ons 8PCs/fressnels en 16 parren) ideaal dingetje, zelfs als ie zo'n 12 uren achter elkaar draait. Ik heb trouwens nog nooit een vastloper op deze console gehad.

AJ

----------


## renevanh

> Ik heb trouwens nog nooit een vastloper op deze console gehad.



Die feature werd te duur...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Met dit ding kun je trouwens nog veel leukere dingen doen. Zo kun je ook je strobo's aansturen met een show als je het handig doet, waardoor je 12 dimmerkanalen hebt, 10 shows/loopjes en 2 kanalen strobo.

----------


## ajdeboer

> Die feature werd te duur... 
> 
> Met dit ding kun je trouwens nog veel leukere dingen doen. Zo kun je ook je strobo's aansturen met een show als je het handig doet, waardoor je 12 dimmerkanalen hebt, 10 shows/loopjes en 2 kanalen strobo.



Ghehe :P

Je kunt vast leukere dingen doen, maar het gebruik is alleen voor theaterachtige dingen, puur statisch licht dus. Als er looplichtjes o.i.d. moeten komen dan komen er meestal ook wat headjes en ook een andere tafel, een Pearl.  :Wink:

----------


## Zinzi

Ik heb de lc2412 totaal 1,5 uur in huis gehad. Hierna liep deze vast en deed zo goed als niets meer, enkel basic dingen waarbij menu en geheugen niet nodig zijn deden het nog. 

Het enige wat de klantenservice van Behringer kon was een nieuwe eeprom opsturen. Na 2x een nieuwe eeprom ontvangen te hebben. Was er nog niks verbeterd. Het vervolg advies van Behringer was: gooi weg, deze gaat niet meer werken. 
Het is me op een of andere manier dus gelukt om softwarematig iets goed om zeep te helpen. 

Wat mij betreft was dit dus de laatste behringer lichttafel die ik ooit ga gebruiken.

----------


## renevanh

Het eerste wat in mij opkomt is een defecte geheugenchip of microprocessor. Dat ga je met het vervangen van de eeprom niet oplossen nee...

----------


## Zinzi

Dat was ook mijn conclusie. En aangezien ik de tijd er niet voor heb, en het een tweedehandsje van 30 euro was, laat ik het hierbij. Ik vond het meer typisch dat behringer zelf adviseerde dat repareren geen optie was.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Dat was ook mijn conclusie. En aangezien ik de tijd er niet voor heb, en het een tweedehandsje van 30 euro was, laat ik het hierbij. Ik vond het meer typisch dat behringer zelf adviseerde dat repareren geen optie was.



nou ja zo raar is het niet; paar uurtjes zoeken en repareren is al snel duurder dan een nieuw tafeltje.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ooit die ervaring gehad met een nieuw tafeltje; zat ook een fout in. Teruggebracht naar de dealer en weekje later nieuw tafeltje opgehaald.  :Big Grin:

----------


## JRS

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb een eurolight Lc2412 deze werkte prima tot dat ik alle opgeslagen programeringen wilden verwijderen. Dit heb ik gedaan door een factory reset te doen.
Na het resetten werkte de tafel opeens niet meer. Ik kan geen lampen meer aan sturen. Het paneel zelf doet het verder wel gewoon maar het lijkt net of het geen signaal meer stuurt naar mijn dimmerpacks.

Heeft iemand een idee wat dit kan zijn?

----------


## pieturp

@JRS: Patch niet toevallig ook leeg gemaakt? Je kunt 'm via 1op1 (auto-) patchen of gewoon met de hand.

----------

